# Suse 10.2: RAM konfigurieren



## stain (11. Juli 2007)

Mein Suse hängt sich immer auf, wenn der Hauptspeicher voll ist. Ich kann nichts mehr machen und muss "Resetten".

Wie kann ich meinen Hauptspeicher konfigurieren oder einen Treiber installieren?
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß, worauf ich hinaus will und kann mir eine Lösung verraten!


----------



## lexz (11. Juli 2007)

Zwar noch nie gehört, aber mir fällt da eigentlich nur Swap zu ein .

Also entweder überhaupt ne Swap-Partition anlegen oder diese vergrößern.

mfg

Alex


----------



## stain (11. Juli 2007)

Meine Swap ist 700 MB groß.
Ich habe mal gelesen, es werden 200-300 MB empfohlen. 

Aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen...
Wie ändere ich denn die Größe?


----------



## lexz (11. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich sollte man doppelt so viel nehmen, wie man Arbeitsspeicher hat, aber da ich das meistens nur bei älteren Modellen gelesen habe, bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher 

Habe zu Hause 1,5GB DDR-Ram drin und 512 MB als swap, habe bisher noch nie geschafft den swap bereich zu gebrauchen oO.

Ändern kannste die größe mit jedem x-beliebigen Partitionierungstool.

Hoffe das dich das weiter bringt

mfg

Alex


----------



## stain (11. Juli 2007)

Bei mir ist die Swap-Part. nur zu etwa 5 KB gefüllt^^
Ich denke darum auch nicht, dass es daran liegen könnte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2007)

Wie viel RAM hast Du denn?
Wie Alex schon sagt ist empfohlen die Swap-Partition doppelt so gross zu machen wie der physikalische Speicher ist, ab einer gewissen Speichergroesse ist das, meiner Meinung nach, aber nicht mehr noetig/sinnvoll.
Ich hab 1GB RAM und 1GB Swap, wobei mein Swap so gut wie nie benoetigt wird, selbst wenn ich die Swappiness (in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness) auf 100 Stelle, auch nicht waehrend ich EasyLFS kompiliere.
Was mich zum naechsten Punkt fuehrt, wie ist die Swappiness eingestellt? Der Standardwert duerfte liegt bei 60, mehr sollte mehr Swapping bedeuten, eine niedrigere Zahl entsprechend weniger.
Ist der Speicher eventuell fehlerhalft? Ein Testlauf mit MemTest86+ koennte da Aufschluss geben.


----------



## zeroize (11. Juli 2007)

Mhhh, möglicherweise ist es auch ein Speichedefekt? Vielleicht solltest du mal ein Kontrollprogramm (ggf. Biostestprogramm) auf dem Rechner laufen lassen.


----------



## stain (12. Juli 2007)

Ich habe 512 MB DDR2-RAM.

MemTest funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Wenn ich das Programm auf Diskette schreibe, kann ich nicht davon booten.

Ich habe zwar den Partitionsmanager von Paragon, aber irgendwie will es damit nicht so recht klappen.
Kennt da vielleicht noch jemand einen anderen kostenlosen Partitionsmanager?

Wie hoch soll ich denn dann mal die Swapiness einstellen?


Unter Windows funktioniert der RAM problemlos.


----------



## lexz (12. Juli 2007)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Unter Windows funktioniert der RAM problemlos.



Das kannst du so, ohne Memtest nicht sagen. Nur weil vielleicht Windows nocht nicht die 'möglicherweise' defekten Sektoren angesprochen hat.

Sonst klappt das Booten von Diskette aus ?

Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob cfdisk nicht verkleinern bzw vergrößern kann, musste bisher irgendwie nie im nachhinein dran schrauben 

mfg

alex

EDIT: GRATZ unter mir


----------



## fluessig (12. Juli 2007)

Als kostenlosen Partitionsmanager kann ich hier nur die oft gelobte gparted Live CD empfehlen. Tolles Tool.

Memtest selbst sollte eigentlich schon eine bootfähige Diskette erstellen können, vielleicht stimmen deine Bioseinstellungen nicht, oder Diskette/Diskettenlaufwerk sind defekt. Brenn dir doch einfach die ISO auf einen RW Rohling, damit sollte es gehen.

EDIT: 1000!


----------



## stain (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Swappiness-Wert liegt auch bei 60.
MemTest86+ hat keine Fehler gefunden.
Soll ich den Swappiness-Wert vielleicht mal auf 100 stellen?


----------



## lexz (13. Juli 2007)

Hey,

manchmal hilft zudem das Suchen in google 

http://www.thomashertweck.de/linuxram.html

Dort steht, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gut erklärt wie es sich verhält und wofür das überhaupt steht, viel Spaß 

mfg

alex


----------



## Navy (13. Juli 2007)

kurze Info: nur weil memtest keine Fehler gefunden hat, heißt das nicht, daß keine Vorhanden sind. Der Umkehrschluss stimmt auch -- wenn memtest Fehler findet, heißt dies noch lange nicht, daß der RAM defekt ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2007)

Den Kernel zu kompilieren ist auch ein gern genutzter Speichertest. Wobei MemTest doch zuverlaessiger sein sollte da dies ja unendlich lang laufen kann und einige Probleme erst bei laengerer Nutzung auftauchen.

Es gab doch auch mal BadMem (oder so), was ist eigentlich daraus geworden? Das hat doch schlechte Speicherbloecke markiert sodass sie nicht mehr genutzt wurden.

Nachtrag: Was ich meinte war BadRAM, und es scheint wohl noch aktiv zu sein. BadMEM gibt es aber auch, und dort steht was davon dass es der Nachfolger zu BadRAM sein soll.


----------



## stain (13. Juli 2007)

Aber wenn der RAM jetzt mal nicht schuld ist, was ich ja mal hoffe, woran könnte das dann liegen?


----------



## lexz (13. Juli 2007)

wikipedia.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Arbeitsspeicher oder Hauptspeicher ist in der Informationstechnik der Speicher eines Computers, in dem Datenobjekte, also Programme und die von diesen in Mikroprozessoren zu verarbeitenden Nutzdaten, abgelegt und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt (unverändert) abgerufen werden können. Die Informationspsychologie verwendet den Ausdruck „Arbeitsspeicher“ als ein Synonym für den menschlichen „Kurzspeicher“ oder „Kurzzeitspeicher“.



Nun ja, dann müsstest du uns eine andere Fehlerberichterstattung geben, da du nun mal gesagt hast es lege am vollem Hauptspeicher.
Wie z.B was du dabei machst, welche Programme geöffnet sind etc.

mfg

alex


----------



## stain (13. Juli 2007)

Es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich den PC gestartet habe und als aller erstes einen Ordner geöffnet habe und der PC sich schon dann sofort aufgehangen hat.
Jedoch war es auch schonmal der Fall, dass er eine Stunde lang keinen Fehler hatte und er auf einmal beim Scrollen durch eine Seite (langer Text, ich habe etwa 5 Minuten gelesen und gescrollt und dann hat er sich erst aufgehangen, also nicht beim Seitenaufbau...) im Firefox aufgehangen hat.

Kann man irgendwie nicht ein Protokoll erstellen lassen, dass alles aufzeichnet, was geschehen ist oder vielleicht sogar den Grund für einen Absturz feststellen kann?


----------



## stain (15. Juli 2007)

Mal eine Frage:
Wie kann ich den Swappiness Wert denn runterschrauben?
Gibt's da einen bestimmten Befehl?

//Edit:
Ich habe gerade beim Hochfahren eine Meldung bekommen. Ein Screen vom Fenster und der Fehlerbericht habe ich angehangen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2007)

Die Swappiness kannst Du ganz einfach durch Aenderung der angegebenen Datei anpassen.
Z.B. so:

```
echo 75 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
```


----------



## stain (15. Juli 2007)

Danke.
Mir ist gerade in den Sinn gekommen, dass es auch am ndiswrapper liegen könnte. Ich kann mich nämlich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Probleme vor der Installation aufgekommen sind.
Wenn ich im Grub bei den Bootoptionen eingebe

```
ndiswrapper=off
```
wird dieser dann nicht geladen?


----------

